# Can't remove table from data model in Power Pivot, says I need to use Power Query



## Vaslo

Hello,

As the title says, I have a few tables I previous added to the data model, but I no longer want them in there.  When I try to do so, it tells me to use Power query, where I originally imported them, to do so.  Unfortunately, I can't find a way to remove from the data model via the original Power Query.  I tried going into the connections as some of my net searches advise, but the "delete" is grayed out to remove the connection.  I need to keep the tables, just want them as "connection only" I suppose.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## gazpage

I imagine you tried this, but:

Power Query -> show pane -> right click the appropriate query -> Load To -> untick Load to Data Model.


----------



## Vaslo

Actually I didn't see that and that was exactly what to do - many many thanks for that easy solution!


----------

